# GIMP 2.10.6 - Help



## fernandel (Oct 13, 2018)

Hi!

I have installed GIMP 2.10.6 with HELPBROWSER option enabled (I use patch fro the bug site) but I didn't enable option GVFS because I didn't have enabled on the version 2.8.
When I try to use Help (F1) I get:

```
Could not open 'https://docs.gimp.org/2.10/en/gimp-help.xml' for reading: Operation not supported

Perhaps you are missing GIO backends and need to install GVFS?
```
Should I rebuild with GVFS enable. What GIO backends should be, please?

Thank you.

It doesn't work with GVFS enabled either.


----------



## k.jacker (Oct 14, 2018)

Don't know what patch you used, but there is no need for manual patching.
It seems that HELPBROWSER isn't used anymore, help now shows up in a browser window when hitting F1.

You should compile again and keep the defaults (HELPBROWSER=off, GVFS=on)

```
ports/graphics/gimp % make showconfig
===> The following configuration options are available for gimp-2.10.6,2:
     HELP=on: Gimp-Help (50+MB distfile)
     PRINT=on: Gutenprint (gimp-print) plugin
     PYTHON=on: Python-fu support
===> Use 'make config' to modify these settings

ports/graphics/gimp-app % make showconfig
===> The following configuration options are available for gimp-app-2.10.6,1:
     AA=on: Ascii-art Plug-in
     GHOSTSCRIPT=off: Ghostscript support
     GVFS=on: Virtual filesystems support via GVFS
     HELPBROWSER=off: Internal help browser
     LIBEXIF=on: EXIF metadata support via libexif
     LIBHEIF=off
     LIBMNG=on: MNG animated images support via libmng
     OPENJPEG=on: Enhanced JPEG graphics support
     POPPLER=on: PDF and PS file support via poppler
     SIMD=off: Use CPU-specific optimizations
     WMF=on: Windows Metafile image format support
===> Use 'make config' to modify these settings
```

The help that now shows up in a browser, is still the same that was used by the help browser.

```
pkg which /usr/local/share/gimp/help/en/gimp-image-window.html
/usr/local/share/gimp/help/en/gimp-image-window.html was installed by package en-gimp-help-html-2.8.2_1
```


----------



## fernandel (Oct 14, 2018)

k.jacker said:


> Don't know what patch you used, but there is no need for manual patching.
> It seems that HELPBROWSER isn't used anymore, help now shows up in a browser window when hitting F1.
> 
> You should compile again and keep the defaults (HELPBROWSER=off, GVFS=on)
> ...



It came update and doesn't have anymore option GVFS and GIMP downloading version 2.8.2 not 2.10??


----------



## SirDice (Oct 15, 2018)

You're mixing quarterly packages with the latest ports.


----------



## fernandel (Oct 15, 2018)

No, I do not mixing. I am using just ports: portsnap fetch update and than portmaster.


----------



## fernandel (Oct 15, 2018)

k.jacker said:


> Don't know what patch you used, but there is no need for manual patching.
> It seems that HELPBROWSER isn't used anymore, help now shows up in a browser window when hitting F1.
> 
> You should compile again and keep the defaults (HELPBROWSER=off, GVFS=on)
> ...


*Configuration Options* ===> The following configuration options are available for gimp-app-2.10.6_1,1:
     AA=on: Ascii-art Plug-in
     GHOSTSCRIPT=off: Ghostscript support
     HELPBROWSER=off: Internal help browser and web page plugin
     LIBHEIF=off: ISO/IEC 23008-12:2017 HEIF file format support
     LIBMNG=on: MNG animated images support via libmng
     OPENEXR=on: HDR image format support via OpenEXR
     OPENJPEG=on: Enhanced JPEG (jpeg2000) graphics support
     SIMD=off: Use CPU-specific optimizations
     WEBP=on: WebP image format support
     WMF=on: Windows Metafile image format support
===> Use 'make config' to modify these settings


----------



## kwm@ (Oct 16, 2018)

The issue reported by the topic starter should be resolved in 2.10.6_1,1. The problem was a missing dependancy on glib-networking. This version also reworks the options, removes options that are no longer there and add new onces. I missed updating the options in my initial 2.10 version.


----------

